# Simplicity Orange spray paint



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

anyone have a suggestion for a color match Simplicity orange paint? I have been ooking locally and see lots of oranges but do not want to buy an off color.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm going to pick up some parts today, at a simplicity dealer, I'll see what he says


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This has been mentioned before and I do not remember all the correct colors. 

Simplicity dealers carry them as Deep Orange 1685611sm or Powder Orange 1685589sm.

One was Duplicolor had a match or close match. Some have mentioned for Ariens Duplicolor DE 1620.

Some have mentioned Allis Chalmers Orange.

Someone mentioned Rust-o-leum Chevy Orange.

Rust-o-leum has a specific Simplicity Orange but careful of the orange match as above. Tractor Supply carries Rust-o-leum Simplicity Orange, and some Home Depot may. Mine use to and no longer. but they also use to carry Rust-o-leum John Deere Green and John Deere Yellow. Now it's only available online. You may have to order a box of 6 or more. Maybe the HD Manager would bring them in for you.

For a customer's older 5hp Simpicity snowblower I bought Ace Hardware Orange which was a close match, not exact, as the closest Tractor Supply is 15 miles away and I don't go in that direction and it was only the skid shoes I was spraying.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Simplicity has the specific color, about $25/can.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

jsup said:


> Simplicity has the specific color, about $25/can.


Thanks, I saw that. The chance of me paying Briggs $25 for spray paint is about 0.

Really looking for close match that isn't a rip off. Thanks for asking though


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Buttchet said:


> Thanks, I saw that. The chance of me paying Briggs $25 for spray paint is about 0.
> 
> Really looking for close match that isn't a rip off. Thanks for asking though



I don't blame you. I wouldn't pay it either.


----------



## ZAK77 (Nov 15, 2018)

If you're doing touchup and want it to match then i think you need to bite the bullet and get Simplicity paint or you can get something close. I completely repainted a late 70's Sno-away with paint from tractor supply and it looks good. It's not a perfect match but no one can tell unless you put an OEM paint next to it. I've been down this road on numerous projects so you need to either spend the $$ or learn to live with a slight mix-match.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can go to an auto paint supply store and get a quart mixed. Then you put it in a fillable reusable spray can.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for the help everyone, I will let you all know what I go with and show pics of the results


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Tractor supply has Allis Chalmers orange anyone use it?


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I used the Allis Chalmers. Then used the Orange Briggs powder coat I picked up at the dealer for 19 bucks. IMO no real significant difference in color to warrant the 19 bucks. AC Implement Orange was 4 bucks


----------

